
An Artificial Intelligence Developed Its Own Non-Human Language - Tomte
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/06/artificial-intelligence-develops-its-own-non-human-language/530436/?single_page=true
======
Multicomp
No bites eh? Okay then I guess I will weigh in. Maybe if I assume the "HN user
who knows everything about this particular subject" voice, it'll poke a bit of
conversation out of someone else who like me doesn't want to talk to an empty
room but is happy to consider points someone else has made.

If anything this demonstrates the opposite of what the article was stating.
The chatbots weren't smart enough to develop their own language, they were
ignorant enough of how english works to corrupt it while still keeping it 'in-
bounds' of their existing rules.

